# How do I make a wheel cover



## glassescactus0 (Oct 30, 2021)

HELP. My wheel is a pain to clean because i soak it in the sink which my mom has to bleach everytime after. I found wheel covers on etsy but i don’t know what kind of wheel I have. I have some fleece to make a wheel cover by myself but i’m not sure how. If you know or can link a tutorial i would appreciate it.


----------



## grumpypebbles (Sep 28, 2021)

glassescactus0 said:


> HELP. My wheel is a pain to clean because i soak it in the sink which my mom has to bleach everytime after. I found wheel covers on etsy but i don’t know what kind of wheel I have. I have some fleece to make a wheel cover by myself but i’m not sure how. If you know or can link a tutorial i would appreciate it.


If you post a picture of your wheel, I might be able to help tell you what kind it is? 
I can't find any tutorials, but from pictures, I'd guess they measure the width of the wheel (the part where the hedgehog runs) as well as the circumference (or just how long the running space is), then use those two to figure of the inside circle of the wheel. They likely double the width to be able to fold it over, then sew it all together. Hope that made sense!


----------

